# Fischsterben, wer kann mir helfen



## Teichforum.info (21. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe/hatte 6 __ Graskarpfen (3 mit ca. 20cm in schwarz und 3 mit ca. 7 cm in weiß) und 3 Goldfische in meinem Teich. Die großen sollte nur kurze Zeit in meinem Teich verweilen da die für einen Bekannten gedacht waren. Als sie eingesetzt wurden sahen alle Fische gut und gesund aus. Als ich die großen wieder rausgefangen hatte fiel mir an einem auf das er helle Flecke auf dem Rücken und der Seite hatte (sah aus alsob die Schuppen fehlen würden). Das war vor ca. 4 Wochen. Ich hatte mir aber noch nichts dabei gedacht. Seit gestern sind mir aber wieder 2 weiße Graskarfen und ein __ Goldfisch kaputtgegangen die ähnlich aussahen. Dem Goldfisch hat auf regelrecht einem Fleck von ca. 1,5cm² die Schuppen gefehlt. Also sind es jetzt noch jeweils ein Goldfisch und ein weißer Graskarpfen (den dritten Goldfisch hat wahrscheinlich die Katze geholt). Bei den 2 verbliebenen sieht es mittlerweile aus alsob sie an der Wasseroberfläche nach Luftschnappen würden. Mein Teich fasst ca. 13.000Liter und ist mit einer Filteranlage sera T50+UV sowie einer 7.500l/Std. Pumpe versehen. Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen oder sagen was das sein könnte. Ich habe im Forum schon einen Beiitrag gelesen wo ein Karpfen einen Pilz hatte. Die Bilder sahen ähnlich aus wie meine Fische.  Was hat dann aber das mit dem Luftschnappen zu sagen??

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Du hast mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ein Sauerstoffproblem im Teich. Trotzdem würde ich zusätzlich noch die Werte Nitrit, Ammonium/Ammoniak und den PH-Wert bestimmen.

Die Symptome passen ebenfalls dazu.
Mache ein paar Teilwasserwechsel und sorge für ausreichend Sauerstoff im Teich. Achte darauf, dass der PH-Wert des Wechselwassers nicht so hoch ist.
Wie sieht es mit Algen, sonstigen Pflanzen, Bodengrund/Schlamm aus?
Belüftung?; Bachlauf?


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juni 2005)

*Re. Fischsterben*

Hallo Jens,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Das mit dem sauerstoff hat mir auch schon ein Bekannter gesagt. Was mich wundertist allerdings das meine Pumpe rund um die Uhr läuft. Wie gesagt sie fördert 7500l/h. Durch das hineinplätschern in den Teich sollte meines Erachtens normal genug Sauerstoff in den Teich kommen. Ich habe mir aber noch eine Filteranlage mit gleicher Pumpe bestellt so daß ab die Tage 15000l/h umgewälzt werden. Teilwasserwechsel führe ich regelmäßig durch (ich fülle das verdunstete Wasser immer durch gesammeltes Regenwasser auf, immer zwischen 1000l und 2000l) Der Pflanzenbewuchs ist mäßig da mir derzeit meine __ Enten immer die neuen Pflanzen fressen. Ich habe aber einige __ Wasserpest fest auf dem Boden verankert so daß die Enten dort nicht dran können. Durch die Enten ist natürlich auch immer Dreck und vorallem Entenkot im Wasser/Boden. Ich habe schonmal angefangen den Boden mit einem Teichsauger zu bearbeiten was allerdings sehr mühseelig ist. Derzeit habe ich auch trübes (grünes Wasser) was ja für Schwebealgen spricht. Versuche mit AlgoRem waren nur für kurze Zeit erfolgreich. Deshalb versuche ich es jetzt mit einem zweiten Druckfilter. Die Wasserwerte muß ich noch messen. Werde dann wieder berichten.
Ich bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar!!

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2005)

Nur zwei kurze Anmerkungen:

Wieso misst man nicht einfach ERST die Wasserqualität BEVOR man das weitere Vorgehen festlegt?

Wieso werden statt der Ursache die Symptome bekämpft?




Eventuell mal drüber nachdenken, aber bitte nicht persönlich nehmen!

Peter


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2005)

weil das menschlich ist


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2005)

*Re. Fischsterben*

Hallo Peter,

ich nehme das nicht persönlich. Wenn ich aber die Ursache kennen würde könnte ich natürlich auch handeln. Da ich aber noch recht unerfahren im Hinblick auf den Teich bin kann ich die Ursache noch nicht richtig abschätzen und suche deshalb hier Hilfe.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2005)

Genau! Hier wird der sicher gerne geholfen!

> Wenn ich aber die Ursache kennen würde könnte ich natürlich auch 
> handeln.

Nur dazu gehört einfach ZUERST Wasserwerte messen...

> Die Wasserwerte muß ich noch messen. Werde dann wieder berichten. 

und dann handeln...

> Ich habe mir aber noch eine Filteranlage mit gleicher Pumpe bestellt so 
> daß ab die Tage 15000l/h umgewälzt werden. 

Was hat es denn beispielsweise mit den __ Enten auf sich? 

> Durch die Enten ist natürlich auch immer Dreck und vor allem Entenkot 
> im Wasser/Boden.

Habe schon etliche Problemberichte im Netz darüber gelesen. Fressen alles ab und sch... dann alles voll. Ein Teich im Gleichgewicht angeblich nur schwer herstellen. Aber auch da gilt: Auswirkungen auf das Wasser kann man ja einfach messen!


Viele Grüße,

Peter


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2005)

*Re. Fischsterben*

Hallo Peter,

wie gesagt ich messe mal mit einem Teststreifen. War bislang aber immer alles in Ordnung (lt. Teststreifen).

Ja, die __ Enten machen das genau wie Du es beschrieben hast. Sie haben sehr viel hunger und gehen auch nur an junge Pflanzen. Deshalb klappere ich alle Bekannten mit Teich ab um alte Pflanzen zu bekommen (sind schon hart und eventuell bitter, keine Ahnung). Diemachen sich dann guut im Teich. Die __ Wasserpest z.B. habe mit Steinen am Boden beschwert das sie da nicht so schnell dran kommen.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2005)

Hai!

Bitte keine Teststreifen verwenden. Bislang habe ich noch von keinen gehört, die auch nur halbwegs verlässliche Werte messen.
Allerdings sollen ganz neue auf dem Markt sein. Kenne aber keine Erfahrungsberichte.
Ich würde die herkömmlichen Tröpchentests benutzen


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2005)

*Re. Fischsterben*

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte gerade von den Ergebnissen der Teststreifen berichten. Ich habe nämlich nur die. Demnach wäre auch alles in Bester Ordnung. 

pH: 7.6-8.0
KH: 3°dKH
GH: ca. 8° dH
NO²: 0
NO³: ca. 4-5

Aber wie gesagt das Ergebnis ist mit Teststreifen gemacht worden.
Mittlerweile wird mein Wasser auch wieder klarer. Versteh ich nicht wie sich das immer so ändern kann ohne mein zutun.

Nun aber noch eine andere Frage. Was kann ich für Fische in den Teich tun die zum einen die Algen fressen bzw. den Bewuchs von der Teichfolie abfrisst ( im Aquarium sind das glaub ich Steinbeisser) und zweitens welche Fische sind "__ Raubfische" also die die ganzen Mückenlarven sowie irgendwelche __ Würmer fressen die sich im Wasser aufhalten.

Danke und Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2005)

*moinsen*

Ja da gibts ja nen Gutes System, wo jeder seinen nutzen findet würde ich sagen  8) 
Gegen Algen / Mückenlarven: __ Graskarpfen, Moderliesschen,Katzenwelse..
Gegen Schwebealgen/geringe Schadstoffe :Teichmuscheln,__ Schnecken 
Gegen Insekten jeder Grösse,Schnecken,Schädlinge :*Süsswasserkrebse
oder auch *Zeolith gegen Algen und Schadstoffe, ect.
Mit der richtigen Bepflanzung, genügend Schatten ,Flache Uferbereiche Wasserumwälzung /Klärung bekommt man wieder ein Gleichgewicht zurrück.
*bei Süsswasserkrebsen bin ich zur Zeit selbst am Erforschen, ob die auch dazu neigen Fische zu fangen...also vondaher


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juli 2005)

Hallo Dirk,

hast Du keine Möglichkeit, die __ Enten loszuwerden? Sie sind aus meiner Sicht (vor allem durch ihre Ausscheidungen) ziemliche "Problemschaffer".

Ob durch eine zweite Pumpe/Filter genügend Sauerstoff in Dein Teichwasser kommt, ist aus meiner Sicht auch nicht sicher. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass eine Springbrunnenpumpe mehr bringt.


----------

